# La variante Omicron è in Italia. Primo caso.



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

Come riportato in pompa magna dal Corriere della Sera, l'ISS ha annunciato che la variante Omicron è arrivata in Italia. C'è un primo caso.

*Si inizia già a parlare (non ufficialmente, per ora) di possibile lockdown a gennaio 2022.*

News precedenti

Come comunicato da Moderna verrà sviluppata un’apposita dose di richiamo booster, efficace contro la nuova variante Omicron (sudafricana) che sta terrorizzando il mondo e ha fatto crollare le borse.
Nota simile per Pfizer, già al lavoro per una nuova versione del vaccino. Ma per Pfizer ci vorranno almeno 100 giorni.

Notizie precedenti:
Covid: release sudafricana fa paura. Italia stop voli. Israele emergenza


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato in pompa magna dal Corriere della Sera, l'ISS ha annunciato che la variante Omicron è arrivata in Italia. C'è un primo caso.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Novembre 2021)

Ma chi si è fatto la terza dose normale, si sparerà pure il "booster omicron" tra un paio di mesi? 
Praticamente 4 vaccini in un anno!


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

*Si inizia già a parlare (non ufficialmente, per ora) di possibile lockdown a gennaio 2022.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Si inizia già a parlare (non ufficialmente, per ora) di possibile lockdown a gennaio 2022.*



Siamo tornati alla vita di prima cit.


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Siamo tornati alla vita di prima cit.


Pure meglio


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Si inizia già a parlare (non ufficialmente, per ora) di possibile lockdown a gennaio 2022.*


Siamo tornati a marzo 2020


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato in pompa magna dal Corriere della Sera, l'ISS ha annunciato che la variante Omicron è arrivata in Italia. C'è un primo caso.
> 
> *Si inizia già a parlare (non ufficialmente, per ora) di possibile lockdown a gennaio 2022.*
> 
> ...


Scherzi a parte, bisogna tornare subito alle frontiere chiuse, per sempre. Non si può vivere così, no. Basta UE, basta globalismo, mercato libero e ca..ate varie che non hanno portato nulla alla nostra economia.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato in pompa magna dal Corriere della Sera, l'ISS ha annunciato che la variante Omicron è arrivata in Italia. C'è un primo caso.
> 
> *Si inizia già a parlare (non ufficialmente, per ora) di possibile lockdown a gennaio 2022.*
> 
> ...


Nemmeno quotato. 
Ora chiudono i voli e si ricomincia .

Oddio soffro di deja vu.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato in pompa magna dal Corriere della Sera, l'ISS ha annunciato che la variante Omicron è arrivata in Italia. C'è un primo caso.
> 
> *Si inizia già a parlare (non ufficialmente, per ora) di possibile lockdown a gennaio 2022.*
> 
> ...



Addio Natale. Come al solito, niente stupore. E' la normalità.

Come già detto, ci rinuncio.


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma chi si è fatto la terza dose normale, si sparerà pure il "booster omicron" tra un paio di mesi?
> Praticamente 4 vaccini in un anno!


Manco i sorci da laboratorio


----------



## mandraghe (27 Novembre 2021)

Ma dopo che finisce quello greco quale alfabeto si sceglierà per battezzare le nuove release del virus?


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

Pregliasco dice che i vaccini NON favoriscono la diffusione delle varianti. Ciò significa si può affermare con assoluta certezza che le varianti siano prodotte al 100% dai vaccini.


----------



## Prealpi (27 Novembre 2021)

Sinceramente ma come si fa a commentare, con tutto rispetto, meglio chiudere tutto e vivere la propria vita senza tutta questa soap opera


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Scherzi a parte, bisogna tornare subito alle frontiere chiuse, per sempre. Non si può vivere così, no. Basta UE, basta globalismo, mercato libero e ca..ate varie che non hanno portato nulla alla nostra economia.


Dai, il problema non è quello, è palese ormai. Sto covid mica è la peste, sono tutti impazziti ormai

Chiudere realmente le frontiere e il mercato globale sarebbe un disastro per i ceti medio bassi italiani che diventerebbero tutti poverissimi istantaneamente. Ormai siamo totalmente dipendenti dagli altri, finiremmo per pagare ogni cosa 10 volte di più e con qualità pure peggiore. Sono cose che vanno pianificate e fatte con larga progettazione e in maniera molto graduale nell'arco di una generazione intera almeno


----------



## Prealpi (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pregliasco dice che i vaccini NON favoriscono la diffusione delle varianti. Ciò significa che affermare con assoluta certezza che le varianti siano prodotte al 100% dai vaccini.


Esatto


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2021)

Se Draghi annuncia lockdown si dimetta per dignità. Ha imposto con il ricatto un vaccino che, forse, si rivelerà inutile e che ha provocato tante reazioni avverse a povera gente che se l'è fatto per ben altri motivi con la promessa della RIPARTENZA ed ora rischia di sfumare tutto. Nemmeno il disastro Conte è arrivato a tanto. E la cosa bella è che la finta opposizione, se fosse stato quest'ultimo, avrebbe fatto il finimondo.


----------



## Simo98 (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Si inizia già a parlare (non ufficialmente, per ora) di possibile lockdown a gennaio 2022.*


Andiamo su quella strada, ormai è chiaro
Io che ho 23 anni e 3 dosi sto iniziando a rompermi le palle, però


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

Comunque, come già detto tante volte, e se posso permettermi: vaccinatevi. Questi delinquenti criminali non si fermeranno davanti a niente (non si fermano nemmeno davanti ai bambini...) e metteranno in giro release sempre più potenti.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Si inizia già a parlare (non ufficialmente, per ora) di possibile lockdown a gennaio 2022.*



Si inizia a parlare, chi?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se Draghi annuncia lockdown si dimetta per dignità. Ha imposto con il ricatto un vaccino che, forse, si rivelerà inutile e che ha provocato tante reazioni avverse a povera gente che se l'è fatto per ben altri motivi con la promessa della RIPARTENZA ed ora rischia di sfumare tutto. Nemmeno il disastro Conte è arrivato a tanto. E la cosa bella è che la finta opposizione, se fosse stato quest'ultimo, avrebbe fatto il finimondo.



L'unica speranza è che col lockdown tutta quella gente felice di farsi la terza dose rinsavisca un minimo e inizi a protestare seriamente, in Italia dubito, ma in altri paesi EU credo sia possibile.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si inizia a parlare, chi?


Su google trovi già qualche articolo.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Novembre 2021)

"Suonala ancora, Sam".


----------



## zamp2010 (27 Novembre 2021)

Tutto previsto ormai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato in pompa magna dal Corriere della Sera, l'ISS ha annunciato che la variante Omicron è arrivata in Italia. C'è un primo caso.
> 
> *Si inizia già a parlare (non ufficialmente, per ora) di possibile lockdown a gennaio 2022.*
> 
> ...



In una situazione così a febbraio andranno in fumo anche le elezioni regolari del PDR.
Draghi, o riconferma di Mummiarella, saranno le uniche opzioni.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, come già detto tante volte, e se posso permettermi: vaccinatevi. Questi delinquenti criminali non si fermeranno davanti a niente (non si fermano nemmeno davanti ai bambini...) e metteranno in giro release sempre più potenti.




Ho visto un video di Crisanti dalla Gruber che esprimeva dubbi sul vaccinare i bambini. Ebbene Severgnini ha risposto più o meno che "certe cose non si devono dire in Tv ed in prima serata". Poi ovviamente quel pezzo di plastica che conduce il programma gli ha tolto la parola. 

Dall'Istituto Luce è tutto.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In una situazione così a febbraio andranno in fumo anche le elezioni regolari del PDR.
> Draghi, o riconferma di Mummiarella, saranno le uniche opzioni.


Riconfermeranno Mattarella. Draghi pdr, se si ritorna in emergenza, farebbe la figura di quello che scappa.


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza è che col lockdown tutta quella gente felice di farsi la terza dose rinsavisca un minimo e inizi a protestare seriamente, in Italia dubito, ma in altri paesi EU credo sia possibile.


Ma chi? Con queste capocce? Ma figuriamoci. La gente è felice di spararsi in vena 3-4 dosi in 5 mesi.

Qualcosa accadrà, prima o poi. E' nella natura delle cose. Probabilmente salirà alla ribalta qualche "pazzo" (buono) che ribalterà il tavolo. Penso più all'estero, poi. Considerato che siamo un popolo di pecore che va dove tira il vento (basta conoscere la storia) ci accoderemo a cose fatte. 

Ma è fisiologico che qualcosa accadrà. Ed è altrettanto fisiologico che salirà alla ribalta qualcuno che sia davvero opposizione e non fantocci alla Salvini o soci delll'Aspen Institute come la Meloni.


----------



## Tobi (27 Novembre 2021)

Scusate perché fa paura? Cos ha portato questo aggiornamento?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Novembre 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Scusate perché fa paura? Cos ha portato questo aggiornamento?



Fa paura perché chi comanda la userà a pretesto per nuove limitazioni, lockdown e tutta la solita pappardella


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma chi? Con queste capocce? Ma figuriamoci. La gente è felice di spararsi in vena 3-4 dosi in 5 mesi.
> 
> Qualcosa accadrà, prima o poi. E' nella natura delle cose. Probabilmente salirà alla ribalta qualche "pazzo" (buono) che ribalterà il tavolo. Penso più all'estero, poi. Considerato che siamo un popolo di pecore che va dove tira il vento (basta conoscere la storia) ci accoderemo a cose fatte.
> 
> Ma è fisiologico che qualcosa accadrà. Ed è altrettanto fisiologico che salirà alla ribalta qualcuno che sia davvero opposizione e non fantocci alla Salvini o soci delll'Aspen Institute come la Meloni.


Io spero in Luca Teodori  .


----------



## varvez (27 Novembre 2021)

Domanda: chi ha isolato questa variante spuntata da pochi giorni? Dove sono gli studi e le prove scientifiche dell'isolamento del virus?
Ecco. Tutta fuffa. Buon Natale.


----------



## varvez (27 Novembre 2021)

Voi lo sapete che si tratta solo di finanza e assetti geo politici, vero? O credete ancora a Draghi e Speranza?


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato in pompa magna dal Corriere della Sera, l'ISS ha annunciato che la variante Omicron è arrivata in Italia. C'è un primo caso.
> 
> *Si inizia già a parlare (non ufficialmente, per ora) di possibile lockdown a gennaio 2022.*
> 
> ...



Ci avevo scommesso sarebbe arrivato il primo caso entro fine week end..


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci avevo scommesso sarebbe arrivato il primo caso entro fine week end..


Ma era ovvio, per mille motivi


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma era ovvio, per mille motivi



Si si..certo, ovvio si.

Ormai l' abbiamo visto e strarivisto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma chi si è fatto la terza dose normale, si sparerà pure il "booster omicron" tra un paio di mesi?
> Praticamente 4 vaccini in un anno!



Pensa che proprio ieri perchiulavo i miei zii perchè l'altro ieri sono corsi in fretta e furia a spararsi la 3° dose (con la motivazione del "i politici hanno detto di farla subito dopo 5 mesi dalla seconda dose,e a noi la seconda dose è scaduta proprio 2 giorni fa) 
Praticamente si sono iniettati un vaccino "vecchio" e quando uscirà l'update di Moderna,si dovranno sparare anche quello


----------



## raducioiu (27 Novembre 2021)

Si sapeva ormai già da tempo di questa variante.
Fino a due giorni fa nemmeno se ne parlava. Ieri riunione OMS e battesimo con relativo nome della variante. Improvvisamente diventa un'emergenza con media scatenati nel lanciare subito allarmi e previsioni drammatiche e istituzioni che già preparano il terreno per nuove limitazioni.
Ed ecco che sbucano contemporaneamente i primi casi nei vari stati europei che, pur sapendo dell'esistenza di questa variante che non è stata mica scoperta ieri, non hanno fatto nulla per impedire la circolazione di persone da e per l'Africa.
Curioso. Mi sembra chiaro che o siamo in mano a idioti totali oppure ...


----------



## zamp2010 (27 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Si sapeva ormai già da tempo di questa variante.
> Fino a due giorni fa nemmeno se ne parlava. Ieri riunione OMS e battesimo con relativo nome della variante. Improvvisamente diventa un'emergenza con media scatenati nel lanciare subito allarmi e previsioni drammatiche e istituzioni che già preparano il terreno per nuove limitazioni.
> Ed ecco che sbucano contemporaneamente i primi casi nei vari stati europei che, pur sapendo dell'esistenza di questa variante che non è stata mica scoperta ieri, non hanno fatto nulla per impedire la circolazione di persone da e per l'Africa.
> Curioso. Mi sembra chiaro che o siamo in mano a idioti totali oppure ...


oppure cosa?


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato in pompa magna dal Corriere della Sera, l'ISS ha annunciato che la variante Omicron è arrivata in Italia. C'è un primo caso.
> 
> *Si inizia già a parlare (non ufficialmente, per ora) di possibile lockdown a gennaio 2022.*
> 
> ...


Sto vivendo sulle spine. Sto in ansia continua visto che devo partire per Dubai il 9 dicembre. Speriamo bene e che non s’azzardino a far nulla.


----------



## vota DC (27 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma dopo che finisce quello greco quale alfabeto si sceglierà per battezzare le nuove release del virus?


I cinesi hanno migliaia di ideogrammi


----------



## Andris (27 Novembre 2021)

l'importante è salvare il Natale per i politici, i consumi e la Chiesa
boccata d'aria e di nuovo restrizioni


----------



## Andris (27 Novembre 2021)

quello che non torna però sono diverse dichiarazioni del Sudafrica che non condividono questa linea di terrore
comunque hanno ragione che se un loro laboratorio avanzato la trova non vuol dire chiamarla sudafricana.
è ovunque, una volta lo scopritore era un motivo di merito non di boicottaggio mondiale

anche questo contagiato italiano, come quella trovata a Francoforte, è vaccinato con due dosi
non influisce la vaccinazione


----------



## mil77 (27 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Siamo tornati alla vita di prima cit.


Beh io ad oggi è da aprile che sono tornato alla vita di prima in tutto e tutto....sia dal punto di vista lavorativo che di svago che di sport sia mio che dei figli...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato in pompa magna dal Corriere della Sera, l'ISS ha annunciato che la variante Omicron è arrivata in Italia. C'è un primo caso.
> 
> *Si inizia già a parlare (non ufficialmente, per ora) di possibile lockdown a gennaio 2022.*
> 
> ...


Ahahah il black humour fa una pippa a questa situazione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> quello che non torna però sono diverse dichiarazioni del Sudafrica che non condividono questa linea di terrore
> comunque hanno ragione che se un loro laboratorio avanzato la trova non vuol dire chiamarla sudafricana.
> è ovunque, una volta lo scopritore era un motivo di merito non di boicottaggio mondiale
> 
> ...



A livello di contagio O Macron buca completamente il doppio vaccino, ormai è sicuro.
Resta da capire ancora quanto lo aggira in termini di ricovero e terapia intensiva.

La terza dose a questo punto è l'incognita delle incognite, considerando che tra tre mesi rilasciano un nuovo vaccino con il pacchetto Delta + Macron. La curva di contagio di questa nuova schifezza cinese sembra esponenziale, a che serve la terza dose se in un mese diventa dominante e soppianta la Delta?
Già ero incerto se fare la terza dose, figuriamoci ora. Ho ancora tre mesi di tempo per pensarci, per fortuna ho finito a settembre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> quello che non torna però sono diverse dichiarazioni del Sudafrica che non condividono questa linea di terrore
> comunque hanno ragione che se un loro laboratorio avanzato la trova non vuol dire chiamarla sudafricana.
> è ovunque, una volta lo scopritore era un motivo di merito non di boicottaggio mondiale
> 
> ...



Sudafricana, indiana, inglese... cercare le provenienze di queste porcherie è inutile.
Sono tutte quante merdacce cinesi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Novembre 2021)

Sta volta non si sono fatti trovare impreparati, a differenza della variante indiana che ci ha messo un po' ad arrivare, questa sudafricana la sono andati a prendere immediatamente


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma chi si è fatto la terza dose normale, si sparerà pure il "booster omicron" tra un paio di mesi?
> Praticamente 4 vaccini in un anno!


Ovvio...
E devi farlo felice, contento e fiducioso nella sceeenza.

Un giorno poi arriveremo all'aggiornamento automatico. Un giorno, ma non ancora.


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

A capodanno faremo i trenini urlando pepepepepepepepepepep A-E-I-O-U-OMICRONNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Alfabri (28 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza è che col lockdown tutta quella gente felice di farsi la terza dose rinsavisca un minimo e inizi a protestare seriamente, in Italia dubito, ma in altri paesi EU credo sia possibile.


Non ci sarà nessun lockdown, almeno per i vaccinati.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Novembre 2021)

Comunque dal sudafrica sembra che questa variante sia piu contagiosa ma molto meno virulenta.
Non a caso da loro è prevalente e hanno tipo 12 morti al giorno con mezzo paese che ha l'HIV.
Forse il virus potrebbe essersi definitivamente "arreso"


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Novembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Non ci sarà nessun lockdown, almeno per i vaccinati.


Nessuno ci spera, a parte qualche folle, ma accadrà ugualmente


----------



## fabri47 (28 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque dal sudafrica sembra che questa variante sia piu contagiosa ma molto meno virulenta.
> Non a caso da loro è prevalente e hanno tipo 12 morti al giorno con mezzo paese che ha l'HIV.
> Forse il virus potrebbe essersi definitivamente "arreso"


Allora, se è così, i casi sono due:
1) O è allarmismo inutile.
2) Oppure i vaccini potrebbero essere inefficaci e c'è bisogno di una scusante per spararsi, magari, dosi in più.


----------



## raducioiu (28 Novembre 2021)

Questo tizio tornato dall'Africa ha potuto attraversare 3 regioni e soggiornare in hotel.
Dato che è vaccinato con doppia dose era un po' libero di far quello che gli pareva senza controlli (a riprova dell'insensatezza del greenpass che permette ai vaccinati di diffondere il virus). Infatti è stato scoperto che era infetto solo per controlli successivi previsti dalla sua azienda.
Rendiamoci conto: in Africa c'è una nuova variante che, secondo media e istituzioni, è "più pericolosa" (tanto da dipingere scenari apocalittici). Ma uno torna e circola tranquillo senza nemmeno alcun test.
Ripeto o le istituzioni sono gestite da idioti totali oppure non hanno troppo interesse a evitare la diffusione della variante.


----------



## raducioiu (28 Novembre 2021)

La Presidente dell'Associazione dei Medici del Sudafrica ha dichiarato che la variante Omicron genera una malattia non grave con sintomi leggeri ma resta pericolosa per anziani con malattie cardiocircolatorie e diabete (che mi pare in realtà più o meno come la versioni precedenti). 

Stavo riflettendo su una cosa: la propaganda di regime (e i collaborazionisti) addossano ai non vaccinati la colpa delle varianti (anche se diversi esperti e scienziati sostengono il contrario).
Ma il giorno che quindi ci sarà una nuova variante più debole con sintomi lievi allora faranno una statua ai non vaccinati dato che da quel che raccontano sarebbe "colpa" loro o a quel punto improvvisamente sarà invece merito dei vaccinati?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Questo tizio tornato dall'Africa ha potuto attraversare 3 regioni e soggiornare in hotel.
> Dato che è vaccinato con doppia dose era un po' libero di far quello che gli pareva senza controlli (a riprova dell'insensatezza del greenpass che permette ai vaccinati di diffondere il virus). Infatti è stato scoperto che era infetto solo per controlli successivi previsti dalla sua azienda.
> Rendiamoci conto: in Africa c'è una nuova variante che, secondo media e istituzioni, è "più pericolosa" (tanto da dipingere scenari apocalittici). Ma uno torna e circola tranquillo senza nemmeno alcun test.
> Ripeto o le istituzioni sono gestite da idioti totali oppure non hanno troppo interesse a evitare la diffusione della variante.


L'hanno fatto viaggiare bene il soldatino, mandato in Africa e ha attraversato le tre principali regioni italiane del nord, centro e sud, a breve il bonifico


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2021)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> L'hanno fatto viaggiare bene il soldatino, mandato in Africa e ha attraversato le tre principali regioni italiane del nord, centro e sud, a breve il bonifico



Mi ricorda i primissimi sputazzatori cinesi di Roma, che si fecero tranquilli tutto il Nord italia e l'Emilia prima di essere beccati.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda i primissimi sputazzatori cinesi di Roma, che si fecero tranquilli tutto il Nord italia e l'Emilia prima di essere beccati.


Già... Che sensazione di deja vu....


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato in pompa magna dal Corriere della Sera, l'ISS ha annunciato che la variante Omicron è arrivata in Italia. C'è un primo caso.
> 
> *Si inizia già a parlare (non ufficialmente, per ora) di possibile lockdown a gennaio 2022.*
> 
> ...


Le notizie sembrano essere buone, dal Sudafrica confermano che ha una elevata contagiosità ma i sintomi sono più lievi rispetto alla precedente variante (Delta). 
Forse possiamo tirare un sospiro di sollievo.

Anche Speranza che solitamente è un pessimista cosmico ha detto che non sono allo studio nuove restrizioni e che ci sono indicazioni che i vaccini siano utili anche contro questa variante.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Novembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Le notizie sembrano essere buone, dal Sudafrica confermano che ha una elevata contagiosità ma i sintomi sono più lievi rispetto alla precedente variante (Delta).
> Forse possiamo tirare un sospiro di sollievo.
> 
> Anche Speranza che solitamente è un pessimista cosmico ha detto che non sono allo studio nuove restrizioni e che ci sono indicazioni che i vaccini siano utili anche contro questa variante.



O magari arretrano un attimo perché la gente sta cominciando a far capire che non è idiota? La corda, tira tira, sta manifestando i primi sfilacciamenti, forse.

Vedremo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Le notizie sembrano essere buone, dal Sudafrica confermano che ha una elevata contagiosità ma i sintomi sono più lievi rispetto alla precedente variante (Delta).
> Forse possiamo tirare un sospiro di sollievo.
> 
> Anche Speranza che solitamente è un pessimista cosmico ha detto che non sono allo studio nuove restrizioni e che ci sono indicazioni che i vaccini siano utili anche contro questa variante.



Però pare che contagi sempre e comunque, fregandosene dei vaccini.

Se così fosse nel giro di due mesi avremo 100.000 contagiati non gravi, con semplice raffreddore e mal di gola. Sarebbe ora di convivere con il virus come se fosse un'influenza stagionale, smetterla di contare i contagiati e lasciare i vaccini a chi vuole farli. Se continuano a regolare le restrizioni sul semplice indice di contagi non ne usciremo mai.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Però pare che contagi sempre e comunque, fregandosene dei vaccini.
> 
> Se così fosse nel giro di due mesi avremo 100.000 contagiati non gravi, con semplice raffreddore e mal di gola. Sarebbe ora di convivere con il virus come se fosse un'influenza stagionale, smetterla di contare i contagiati e lasciare i vaccini a chi vuole farli. Se continuano a regolare le restrizioni sul semplice indice di contagi non ne usciremo mai.


Perfetto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Però pare che contagi sempre e comunque, fregandosene dei vaccini.
> 
> Se così fosse nel giro di due mesi avremo 100.000 contagiati non gravi, con semplice raffreddore e mal di gola. Sarebbe ora di convivere con il virus come se fosse un'influenza stagionale, smetterla di contare i contagiati e lasciare i vaccini a chi vuole farli. Se continuano a regolare le restrizioni sul semplice indice di contagi non ne usciremo mai.


Se la variante è debole al punto di vista della virulenza e soprattutto i vaccini sono efficaci anche contro di essa è il momento di abbandonare l'insensata conta dei nuovi contagiati.
Questa cosa andava fatta già da qualche mese dato che gli ospedali sono assolutamente sotto controllo e non c'è nessun sovraccarico di conseguenza anche i morti sono molto bassi rispetto a un anno fa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Novembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se la variante è debole al punto di vista della virulenza e soprattutto i vaccini sono efficaci anche contro di essa è il momento di abbandonare l'insensata conta dei nuovi contagiati.
> Questa cosa andava fatta già da qualche mese *dato che gli ospedali sono assolutamente sotto controllo e non c'è nessun sovraccarico* di conseguenza anche i morti sono molto bassi rispetto a un anno fa.


Non più di 10gg fa girava la notizia di vaccinati senza posti per colpa dei novax


----------



## Sam (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Manco i sorci da laboratorio


E meno male che stando a Burioni i sorci dovevano star tranquilli sul divano a guardare Netflix


----------



## Sam (28 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque dal sudafrica sembra che questa variante sia piu contagiosa ma molto meno virulenta.
> Non a caso da loro è prevalente e hanno tipo 12 morti al giorno con mezzo paese che ha l'HIV.
> *Forse il virus potrebbe essersi definitivamente "arreso"*


E si è arreso senza vaccini, visto che in sudafrica non si vaccinano manco i dannati pangolini?

Ma come? Ci si spara più dosi di pfizer che insulina in un diabetico per far finire tutto, e tu mi dici che forse il virus si è arreso in un paese dove non ci si vaccina?

Mi viene in mente la pubblicità: No Alpitour? Ahiahiahiahi


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Novembre 2021)

Fesserie per la propaganda pro vaccini ( ed io sono assolutamente a favore del vaccino eh).
Tutte le notizie allarmiste vanno stroncate sul nascere, ci sono i dati nero su bianco, come lo scorso anno quando nero su bianco si poteva dimostrare la tragicità della situazione quest'anno si può dimostrare esattamente l'opposto. I vaccini stanno facendo il loro lavoro, probabilmente purtroppo non hanno una durata lunga, andranno fatti dei richiami ogni tot. Mesi finché non svilupperanno un vaccino che copre per più tempo.

Come dico da mesi invece di costringere col green pass del cacchio la gente, andrebbe fatta una campagna comunicativa scientifica SERIA, dove si spiega per filo e per segno come stanno le cose, anche quelle più scomode. 

In Italia più dell'80% è vaccinato, gli ospedali sono sotto controllo, è inutile accanirsi con chi non si è vaccinato perché secondo me ottieni l'effetto contrario. Avresti avuto più successo a non accanirti, ci sarebbe stata più gente che alla fine avrebbe potuto decidere di vaccinarsi, invece l'hai buttata in rissa.

@Ringhio8 ti rispondo così perché non so come mai non mi fa quotare il tuo messaggio.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Novembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fesserie per la propaganda pro vaccini ( ed io sono assolutamente a favore del vaccino eh).
> Tutte le notizie allarmiste vanno stroncate sul nascere, ci sono i dati nero su bianco, come lo scorso anno quando nero su bianco si poteva dimostrare la tragicità della situazione quest'anno si può dimostrare esattamente l'opposto. I vaccini stanno facendo il loro lavoro, probabilmente purtroppo non hanno una durata lunga, andranno fatti dei richiami ogni tot. Mesi finché non svilupperanno un vaccino che copre per più tempo.
> 
> Come dico da mesi invece di costringere col green pass del cacchio la gente, andrebbe fatta una campagna comunicativa scientifica SERIA, dove si spiega per filo e per segno come stanno le cose, anche quelle più scomode.
> ...




Questo sarebbe un modo ragionevole di vedere le cose.

Il fatto è che ormai a livello politico hanno perso la brocca, abbiamo un presidente del consiglio che parla del vaccino come strumento per essere "riammessi in società", mass media che a tutte le ore seminano terrorismo e infine pecoroni che fanno da controcanto a tutte queste follie.


Ho sentito perfino gente che si è dispiaciuta del super greenpass e che sperava nel lockdown per le feste "perché sarebbero state più belle". Boh.


----------



## Andris (28 Novembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Anche Speranza che solitamente è un pessimista cosmico ha detto che non sono allo studio nuove restrizioni


ha detto "all'ordine del giorno", non significa che qualora le cose andassero male anche in Italia non lo farebbe.
le parole sono importanti per non equivocare il pensiero.
così come ieri aveva detto "sono preoccupato, solo un irresponsabile non lo sarebbe"
stai tranquillo che in caso di peggioramenti con trend costante sarebbe il primo a suggerire chiusure e restrizioni.
è difficile far chiusure preventive, pochi giorni dopo che le hai tolte pure in zona arancione e rossa


----------



## Andris (28 Novembre 2021)

dal Sudafrica non hanno detto che causa sintomi lievi a tutti.
hanno fatto distinzioni di salute ed età, oltre ad essere comunque un'analisi ristretta e parziale che va aggiornata
non passiamo dal pessimismo all'ottimismo dal nulla.


----------



## Alfabri (29 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> O magari arretrano un attimo perché la gente sta cominciando a far capire che non è idiota? La corda, tira tira, sta manifestando i primi sfilacciamenti, forse.
> 
> Vedremo.


Ah beh chiaro quando le cose non vanno come dite voi é perché sono troppo potenti per fregarsene di quello che pensa laggente, quando invece vanno come dite voi allora é perché i potenti stanno iniziando a capire cosa pensa laggente. Senza che tra ieri e oggi sia cambiato nulla nel mondo reale, ovviamente.
Un "piccolo" bias di conferma, direi.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Ah beh chiaro quando le cose non vanno come dite voi é perché sono troppo potenti per fregarsene di quello che pensa laggente, quando invece vanno come dite voi allora é perché i potenti stanno iniziando a capire cosa pensa laggente. Senza che tra ieri e oggi sia cambiato nulla nel mondo reale, ovviamente.
> Un "piccolo" bias di conferma, direi.


I bias  

Nessuno di noi ne è esente, sono meccanismi "incredibili"


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Novembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fesserie per la propaganda pro vaccini ( ed io sono assolutamente a favore del vaccino eh).
> Tutte le notizie allarmiste vanno stroncate sul nascere, ci sono i dati nero su bianco, come lo scorso anno quando nero su bianco si poteva dimostrare la tragicità della situazione quest'anno si può dimostrare esattamente l'opposto. I vaccini stanno facendo il loro lavoro, probabilmente purtroppo non hanno una durata lunga, andranno fatti dei richiami ogni tot. Mesi finché non svilupperanno un vaccino che copre per più tempo.
> 
> Come dico da mesi invece di costringere col green pass del cacchio la gente, *andrebbe fatta una campagna comunicativa scientifica SERIA, dove si spiega per filo e per segno come stanno le cose, anche quelle più scomode.*
> ...


impossibile, essendo un argomento politico, o meglio un argomento che può portare voti se ben sfruttato, ci saranno sempre 2 fazioni che inventeranno fregnacce e gente che cascherà come polli nella rete.
ma che campagna comunicativa vuoi fare che c'è ancora gente che dice che il virus non esiste, che i vaccini non funzionano e che servono per schiavizzarti, che siamo come in corea e cose così? questi non li convince neanche gesù che scende sulla terra e fa vincere la CL al milan.
costringere la gente purtroppo è l'unico modo per avere dei risultati in certi casi, infatti in italia hanno fatto un ottimo lavoro ed ora stiamo relativamente bene. e per fortuna che lo hanno fatto, altrimenti saremmo ancora nella melma. continuando così forse chiuderanno un po' solo per le feste, sarebbe un bel risultato rispetto all'anno scorso, sempre che sta variante Ascari non sia peggiorativa.
si dovrebbero mettere al fresco quelli che diffondono balle solo per interesse personale manipolando i cervelli della gente e creando tutti sti casini, ma questo sarebbe proprio l'ideale. qualcuno la chiamerebbe dittatura ma se è giusta ben venga. senza questi problemi politici sarebbe finita la pandemia ma si starebbe anche molto meglio in ogni ambito.


----------



## MasterGorgo (29 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato in pompa magna dal Corriere della Sera, l'ISS ha annunciato che la variante Omicron è arrivata in Italia. C'è un primo caso.
> 
> *Si inizia già a parlare (non ufficialmente, per ora) di possibile lockdown a gennaio 2022.*
> 
> ...


..nel frattempo che lottiamo come leoni per non sforare il 7% delle 86 terapie intensive del trentino le patologie mentali delle persone sono fuori controllo.


----------



## Alkampfer (29 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io spero in Luca Teodori  .


ci stiamo provando ...


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Novembre 2021)

*@Trumpusconi, dacci un taglio con questi flame forbiti.
Non siamo scemi.

Commenta le notizie e basta.*


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> .


Beh, è comunque un passo avanti per l' umanità ( bada bene che non ho scritto "per l'uomo", mi son già allineato alle nuove direttive del politicamente corretto occidentale)

Almeno ora ci si basa su narrazioni comunque possibili, prima si credeva tutto fosse deciso da essere invisibili (divinità) o parole senza significato intrinseco come "destino"


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Novembre 2021)

Mia sorella ha fatto la terza dose venerdi scorso e dal giorno dopo sta uno schifo.
Raffreddore, tosse secca , ora anche problemi intestinali. Da 10 giorni ormai.

A pranzo le vado a fare un tampone e non so che pensare.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mia sorella ha fatto la terza dose venerdi scorso e dal giorno dopo sta uno schifo.
> Raffreddore, tosse secca , ora anche problemi intestinali. Da 10 giorni ormai.
> 
> A pranzo le vado a fare un tampone e non so che pensare.


Qui dalle mie parti sono tutti impestati di malanni stagionali, anche io, è il primo giorno che sto meglio.
Qui al lavoro, dei 10 che ci frequentiamo di più, TUTTI

Non è una coincidenza magari?


----------



## gabri65 (29 Novembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Ah beh chiaro quando le cose non vanno come dite voi é perché sono troppo potenti per fregarsene di quello che pensa laggente, quando invece vanno come dite voi allora é perché i potenti stanno iniziando a capire cosa pensa laggente. Senza che tra ieri e oggi sia cambiato nulla nel mondo reale, ovviamente.
> Un "piccolo" bias di conferma, direi.



Guarda, è inutile che inveisci, caro amico, io sono orientato a smettere di ragionare, mi limiterò a fare battute su questi argomenti da ora in avanti.

Solo una piccola cosa.

Io vado contro il sistema, perché intravedo malaffari e malagestione, giusto per farla breve. Però intanto seguo scrupolosamente le regole, mi vaccino, porto la mascherina e quant'altro, perché voglio contribuire. Ma non va bene, vengo pure accusato. Io protesto perché vorrei vedere ben altro, e questo lo faccio per TE e per ME.

Tu, invece di scrivere anche un solo aspetto negativo (compreso ad esempio sottolineare come questa cosa ci sia arrivata dall'esterno senza averla sollecitata), ti preoccupi strenuamente di darmi contro, perchè secondo te viene fatto perfettamente, etc etc.

Tieniti la tua visione, il tuo mondo reale, e buona fortuna. Intanto a me mi tocca fare come mi viene imposto, come a te piace. Come vedi, alla fine, oltre ad essere soddisfatto, hai pure la soddisfazione di criticarmi.

Eh sì, perché quelli che decidono sono degli esseri superiori, figurati se possono scadere nel fallace pensiero e modo di fare umano. Ma ci mancherebbe. Pure Hitler e Stalin erano al comando non molto tempo fa, eh.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Qui dalle mie parti sono tutti impestati di malanni stagionali, anche io, è il primo giorno che sto meglio.
> Qui al lavoro, dei 10 che ci frequentiamo di più, TUTTI
> 
> Non è una coincidenza magari?


Speriamo sia cosi..
Ma ha questo fastidioso raffreddore che non accenna a migliorare.
Tosse poi e ora anche intestino ko.

Magari è stata la terza dose a stenderla.
Mia sorella non ha nemmeno 40 anni.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia cosi..
> Ma ha questo fastidioso raffreddore che non accenna a migliorare.
> Tosse poi e ora anche intestino ko.
> 
> ...


Io ci ho messo 10 giorni ad uscirne.

Il mio capo aveva fatto pure il tampone ( negativo, anche se sai la fallacia dei tamponi rapidi)


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> .


Se ce la caveremo a breve non lo può sapere nessuno, inviterei però davvero a vedere con onestà intellettuale la situazione per quello che è realmente, siamo a dicembre, le T.I. sono sotto controllo, chi è vaccinato o guarito può fare tutto senza grossi problemi se non tenere la mascherina in determinati luoghi, gli impianti hanno aperto e la stagione sciistica iniziata... non so se ce la caveremo a breve ma la situazione è molto migliore rispetto allo scorso inverno... giusto mantenere alta la guardia quando si presenta un incognita come può essere una nuova variante, non bisogna sottovalutare niente... il resto sta a noi.


----------



## Andris (29 Novembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se ce la caveremo a breve non lo può sapere nessuno, inviterei però davvero a vedere con onestà intellettuale la situazione per quello che è realmente, siamo a dicembre, *le T.I. sono sotto controllo,* chi è vaccinato o guarito può fare tutto senza grossi problemi se non tenere la mascherina in determinati luoghi, gli impianti hanno aperto e la stagione sciistica iniziata... non so se ce la caveremo a breve ma la situazione è molto migliore rispetto allo scorso inverno... giusto mantenere alta la guardia quando si presenta un incognita come può essere una nuova variante, non bisogna sottovalutare niente... il resto sta a noi.


basta che apri Ansa e stamane ci sono tre regioni con TI che superano la linea di guardia del 15%: Friuli, Alto Adige e Valle d'Aosta (rispettivamente 22%, 18 e 18%)
guarda caso tra i più interessati a sciare...


----------



## gabri65 (29 Novembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se ce la caveremo a breve non lo può sapere nessuno, inviterei però davvero a vedere con onestà intellettuale la situazione per quello che è realmente, siamo a dicembre, le T.I. sono sotto controllo, chi è vaccinato o guarito può fare tutto senza grossi problemi se non tenere la mascherina in determinati luoghi, gli impianti hanno aperto e la stagione sciistica iniziata... non so se ce la caveremo a breve ma la situazione è molto migliore rispetto allo scorso inverno... giusto mantenere alta la guardia quando si presenta un incognita come può essere una nuova variante, non bisogna sottovalutare niente... il resto sta a noi.



Amico, grazie per il tuo ottimismo, ma guarda che io ne vorrei uscire quanto prima, eh, non vedo l'ora di potermi muovere liberamente e riassaporare la vita di un tempo.

Magari dipendesse veramente solo da noi. Io più che accettare quanto viene imposto non so che fare, se poi sono i miei commenti a determinare la situazione, cercherò di limitarli al minimo.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> basta che apri Ansa e stamane ci sono tre regioni con TI che superano la linea di guardia del 15%: Friuli, Alto Adige e Valle d'Aosta (rispettivamente 22%, 18 e 18%)
> guarda caso tra i più interessati a sciare...


Guarda caso le regioni con meno vaccinati completi 

Lazio 65,1%
Lombardia 65%
Puglia 63%
Abruzzo 62,4%
Molise 61,8%
Umbria 61,5%
Marche 61,3%
Campania 59,8%
Liguria 59,3%
Piemonte 59,1%
*Friuli-Venezia Giulia 59,1%*
Emilia-Romagna 59%
Veneto 58,9%
Sardegna 58,7%
Toscana 57,7%
Basilicata 57,6%
*Trento 56,5%
Valle d’Aosta 56,4%*
Calabria 56,3%
Sicilia 53,5%
*Bolzano 53,3%*

PS: non sono dati odierni, non li ho trovati
Sono comunque di 30-40 giorni fa


----------



## Andris (29 Novembre 2021)

*Giappone richiude immediatamente le frontiere ai cittadini stranieri per la paura della variante Omicron, come dichiarato stamattina dal presidente del consiglio
Aveva da poco riaperto a lavoratori e studenti, non per turismo

"Vietiamo tutti gli ingressi di cittadini stranieri provenienti da tutto il mondo dal 30 novembre"*


Ansa


----------



## Dexter (29 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## Andris (29 Novembre 2021)

*primo caso da variante Omicron stamane ufficializzato anche in Austria.
un tirolese di ritorno dal Sudafrica*


Ansa


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Novembre 2021)

*Tutta infetta anche la famiglia italiana del paziente zero Omicron. Tutti vaccinati.
Anche in questo caso, nessun sintomo pesante.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Novembre 2021)

*Commentate le notizie e smettetela di entrare nel personale o polemizzare tra voi.
E' da ieri che lo diciamo, alla prossima scattano altri ban.*


----------



## Alkampfer (29 Novembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Ah beh chiaro quando le cose non vanno come dite voi é perché sono troppo potenti per fregarsene di quello che pensa laggente, quando invece vanno come dite voi allora é perché i potenti stanno iniziando a capire cosa pensa laggente. Senza che tra ieri e oggi sia cambiato nulla nel mondo reale, ovviamente.
> Un "piccolo" bias di conferma, direi.


pensare che il 10% delle persone (sane!!!) non vaccinate, che risultano negative ai tamponi ogni 48 ore, infettino persone vaccinate.... piu bias di cosi!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tutta infetta anche la famiglia italiana del paziente zero Omicron. Tutti vaccinati.
> *Anche in questo caso, nessun sintomo pesante.*


direi che questa è l'unica notizia importante, se confermata sarà l'ennesimo falso allarme per far parlare i tg.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Tutta infetta anche la famiglia italiana del paziente zero Omicron. Tutti vaccinati.
> Anche in questo caso, nessun sintomo pesante.*


Ehhh temo proprio che i vaccini serviranno a poco o niente contro sta variante.
Bene però che sembri più blanda, anche se serviranno dati ben piu corposi per stabilirlo


----------



## Alkampfer (29 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> direi che questa è l'unica notizia importante, se confermata sarà l'ennesimo falso allarme per far parlare i tg.


il problema non sono i tg , il problema è che vengono prese decisioni politiche di restrizioni e annullamenti di diritti costituzionali.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ehhh temo proprio che i vaccini serviranno a poco o niente contro sta variante.
> Bene però che sembri più blanda, anche se serviranno dati ben piu corposi per stabilirlo


il vaccino deve almeno scongiurare la malattia grave.
che sia merito del vaccino o che sia merito della variante blanda chissenefrega.
l'importante è il risultato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> impossibile, essendo un argomento politico, o meglio un argomento che può portare voti se ben sfruttato, ci saranno sempre 2 fazioni che inventeranno fregnacce e gente che cascherà come polli nella rete.
> ma che campagna comunicativa vuoi fare che c'è ancora gente che dice che il virus non esiste, che i vaccini non funzionano e che servono per schiavizzarti, che siamo come in corea e cose così? questi non li convince neanche gesù che scende sulla terra e fa vincere la CL al milan.
> costringere la gente purtroppo è l'unico modo per avere dei risultati in certi casi, infatti in italia hanno fatto un ottimo lavoro ed ora stiamo relativamente bene. e per fortuna che lo hanno fatto, altrimenti saremmo ancora nella melma. continuando così forse chiuderanno un po' solo per le feste, sarebbe un bel risultato rispetto all'anno scorso, sempre che sta variante Ascari non sia peggiorativa.
> si dovrebbero mettere al fresco quelli che diffondono balle solo per interesse personale manipolando i cervelli della gente e creando tutti sti casini, ma questo sarebbe proprio l'ideale. qualcuno la chiamerebbe dittatura ma se è giusta ben venga. senza questi problemi politici sarebbe finita la pandemia ma si starebbe anche molto meglio in ogni ambito.


Hahaha non ne fanno una giusta e tu scrivi se è giusta ben venga bhuhahahahaha


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (29 Novembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se ce la caveremo a breve non lo può sapere nessuno, inviterei però davvero a vedere con onestà intellettuale la situazione per quello che è realmente, siamo a dicembre, le T.I. sono sotto controllo, chi è vaccinato o guarito può fare tutto senza grossi problemi se non tenere la mascherina in determinati luoghi, gli impianti hanno aperto e la stagione sciistica iniziata... non so se ce la caveremo a breve ma la situazione è molto migliore rispetto allo scorso inverno... giusto mantenere alta la guardia quando si presenta un incognita come può essere una nuova variante, non bisogna sottovalutare niente... il resto sta a noi.


tutto perfetto peccato che nel frattempo qualche diritto costituzionale sia andato a farsi benedire


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Qui dalle mie parti sono tutti impestati di malanni stagionali, anche io, è il primo giorno che sto meglio.
> Qui al lavoro, dei 10 che ci frequentiamo di più, TUTTI
> 
> Non è una coincidenza magari?


Fatto...
Per fortuna negativo. Avevi ragione tu : virus stagionale che metterebbe al tappeto un bue.


----------



## raducioiu (29 Novembre 2021)

È emerso che i primi casi dove è stata riscontrata la variante erano 4 vaccinati stranieri in Botswana


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Novembre 2021)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> tutto perfetto peccato che nel frattempo qualche diritto costituzionale sia andato a farsi benedire


In via definitiva per altro.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> È emerso che i primi casi dove è stata riscontrata la variante erano 4 vaccinati stranieri in Botswana


E che è, una variante anti-vaccinati?


----------



## raducioiu (29 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E che è, una variante anti-vaccinati?


In Italia, grazie al greenpass, avrebbero appestato tutti


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Novembre 2021)

Leggo di un documento ufficiale depositato, e consultabile da chiunque sul sito del senato dove, attraverso la legge di bilancio, si proroga lo stato di emergenza fino a dicbre 2022. Ora da ignorante, complottista, feccia umana e quant'altro non so dire se sia tutto vero o meno... Non metto il link ma lo trovate facilmente "disegno di legge 2248-quinquis" se qualcuno ne sa di più mi dia delucidazioni


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fatto...
> Per fortuna negativo. Avevi ragione tu : virus stagionale che metterebbe al tappeto un bue.


Sarà probabilmente intestinale, quella si che ti butta a terra sul serio.in bocca al lupo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Leggo di un documento ufficiale depositato, e consultabile da chiunque sul sito del senato dove, attraverso la legge di bilancio, si proroga lo stato di emergenza fino a dicbre 2022. Ora da ignorante, complottista, feccia umana e quant'altro non so dire se sia tutto vero o meno... Non metto il link ma lo trovate facilmente "disegno di legge 2248-quinquis" se qualcuno ne sa di più mi dia delucidazioni



Tutto è possibile con questo governo di farabutti.
Tra l'altro lo stato di emergenza attuale scadrà a gennaio 2022.
Fino a qualche giorno fa era impensabile una proroga.
O meglio,loro sicuramente ci pensavano,ma i dati sul coronavirus,le TI vuote e i pochi contagi andavano nella direzione opposta alla proroga.

E poi booom,ecco arrivare la nuova variante,la manna dal cielo per i nostri governanti.
Ancora una volta potranno avere il via per prorogare lo stato d'emergenza e non mollare i pieni poteri,scavalcando ancora una volta regioni e comuni.


----------



## babsodiolinter (29 Novembre 2021)

Leggevo un virgolettato del nostro mega scienziato burioni dove dichiara che questa variante in sud Africa gira da 3 mesi...
E mi chiedo da povero ignorante cuoco che ha il problema/vizio di ragionare su tutto:
"Ma se questa variante così terribile da far crollare le borse,così terribile da far tremare tutto il mondo occidentale,talmente pericolosa che si sta già parlando di lockdown, in sud Africa dove i vaccinati sono scarso il 20% ,dove gli ospedali e "qualità" della vita sono mto più basse delle nostre,questa variante in 3 mesi avrà fatto una strage?
Possibile che appena ci sia un'emergenza sanitaria da covid nel mondo,appena c'è un numero significativo di vittime i giornali ci fanno intere pagine di "terrorismo " mediatico e invece del sud Africa con la variante più pericolosa non si hanno notizie di ecatombe?"
Questi sono i dubbi che mi tormentano...
Beato chi non li ha...


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tutto è possibile con questo governo di farabutti.
> Tra l'altro lo stato di emergenza attuale scadrà a gennaio 2022.
> Fino a qualche giorno fa era impensabile una proroga.
> O meglio,loro sicuramente ci pensavano,ma i dati sul coronavirus,le TI vuote e i pochi contagi andavano nella direzione opposta alla proroga.
> ...


Proprio perché mi aspetto il peggio da sta gentaglia voglio sentire chi ne sa di più.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Novembre 2021)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Leggevo un virgolettato del nostro mega scienziato burioni dove dichiara che questa variante in sud Africa gira da 3 mesi...
> E mi chiedo da povero ignorante cuoco che ha il problema/vizio di ragionare su tutto:
> "Ma se questa variante così terribile da far crollare le borse,così terribile da far tremare tutto il mondo occidentale,talmente pericolosa che si sta già parlando di lockdown, in sud Africa dove i vaccinati sono scarso il 20% ,dove gli ospedali e "qualità" della vita sono mto più basse delle nostre,questa variante in 3 mesi avrà fatto una strage?
> Possibile che appena ci sia un'emergenza sanitaria da covid nel mondo,appena c'è un numero significativo di vittime i giornali ci fanno intere pagine di "terrorismo " mediatico e invece del sud Africa con la variante più pericolosa non si hanno notizie di ecatombe?"
> ...


Dubbi che si pone chiunque dotato di pensiero proprio


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Proprio perché mi aspetto il peggio da sta gentaglia voglio sentire chi ne sa di più.


@trumpsconi, solitamente su ste cose rispondi in 0.17 secondi, lo stai spulciando virgola per virgola, per trovare il cavillo con cui dirmi che fanno bene ed hanno ragione?  
Scherzi a parte, tu che sei di politica, illuminami su sta cosa


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fatto...
> Per fortuna negativo. Avevi ragione tu : virus stagionale che metterebbe al tappeto un bue.


Meglio cosi.

Anche se un virus intestinale è una brutta bestia


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2021)

Comunque vorrei far notare una sottile differenza:

- Il Sudafrica ci ha segnalato questa variante dopo 4 casi in croce

- I gialli non ci hanno segnalato alcunchè e nel mentre costruivano ospedali da zero in una settimana


----------

